# Which one is the best of the USB charge Cable for IPhone 6?



## cherlotte (Aug 21, 2014)

Which one is the best of the USB charge Cable for IPhone 6?

1. Original USB Charge Cable.

2. Buy a new one, but cheap price(about 10CM long, mixed another materials)

3. Buy a expensive one 

Which one do you recommend? And why?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> Which one do you recommend?


The one from Apple.



> And why?


Because it will work correctly and do no damage.


----------



## vembutech (Feb 9, 2015)

Check this ;

http://www.amazon.com/iPhone-JETech®-CERTIFIED-Charging-Lightning/dp/B00HWML2I8


----------

